# ORIGINAL Strains



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 16, 2008)

I am getting dizzy seeing the names of strains.

I recall the 1st weed I smoked was Panama Red, then there was columbian, mexican, jamaican, maui wowee, thai, vietnamese, etc. then there was the hash, nepalese temple balls, blond and red lebanese, green and black afghani.

but until the 70's, and my 1st trip to Holland, that was pretty much it.  I have noticed as the growing community expands, so does the strain list.  Not that I am really complaining, perusing the list is a favorite pastime. Every locality seems to have their own indiginous strains, and that begs the question.  What are the ORIGINALS???

I was just wondering if anyone kept a listing of old time strains, say prior to 1970??  I kinda figgered that I'd like to know where all these strains got started.

What was the 1st time you smoked a known strain?  Do you know the lineage of your favorite smoke?


----------



## umbra (Jan 16, 2008)

1969 was the first time I got high. Back then it was all mexican. The first strain name I remember was Michoacan. My favorite at the time was Acapulco gold.


----------



## godtea (Jan 16, 2008)

The original was the stuff Fred and Barney found growing in the vacant lot behind Mr. Slates Quarry.
The first real exotic produced in the US I ran across was Afghan.
The myth was someone brought back a bunch of seeds from a hash producing area in the  late 60's .
They then distributed them to various growers in Vermont and New Hampshire
and that was the start of East coast exotics.
 I give some creadence to this because of the explosion of good home grown  that flooded the market in the early 70's.
 Before then home grown meant headache weed because it never had proper time to ripen before the weather got to cold ,and you could sell low grade Mex bacause few knew the difference.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 16, 2008)

yes i recall that michoacan.  much sought after where I was at in 1971.  the 1st afghani weed I ever tasted came home with a buddy in 1974 I think and the seeds were grown and crossed with everything we had, haiwaian being the fav cross. this was our beginning grow.  we still called it homegrown.


----------



## umbra (Jan 16, 2008)

The introduction of hawaiian pot was my first exposure to seedless pot. It changed the way I thought about the plant and all the possibilties. My first exposure to indica was in California, 1976. The emerald triangle was quite the place then. It's been along time since I thought about those days.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 16, 2008)

wow I`m 21 yrs old ur guys conversation is trippin me out!  But I do remember a time with less strains and the days when I didn`t even know the difference (and cared even less). How Things Change, Yet Remain the Same.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yea Im 21 my self to. I rember everybody talkin about white widow and nothern lights and everybody saying they had it when it actualty no one did it was all **** **** brown bud. The first bud i had that was named was bluberrie yumm yumm and that was some fire


----------



## Fretless (Jan 18, 2008)

Well in North America the Iroqouis had at least one very old strain of cannabis which they used both medicinally and otherwise ~ 
   And then much later you have an influx of Colonials and Americans who started growing large amounts of hemp for use on ships.  They would have had access to the same array of eastern cannabis as the English and Dutch and soforth, maybe even long before the famous letter of George Washington's in which he is basically mad psyched about the beans he was getting from India.
   So I don't know but I guess when it comes to original strains, it breaks down into various continental areas, how many of which I'm not sure.  At least two American and African strains.  The ancient Chinese strain.  India? Europe? Japan? It's really fascinating to wonder how widespread cannabis was _before_homo sapien and his predecessors were tromping all over the place.  And who discovered the medicinal qualities, homo sapien, or even an earlier hominid?  
   I'm going to take a wild guess and say there are as many basic strains of cannabis as leaf blades, so originally, 3 strains were spread across the earth by birds and nature.  And now there are something like 13, which apparently can be crossed in nearly infinite ways.


----------



## Disco94 (Jan 22, 2008)

First time I smoked was White Widow... yea I am far from getting my Social Security checks!  The following site now sells some REAL vintage strains, but they have been crossed with White Widow.

http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html

Look in the bottom 3rd.


----------



## Hick (Feb 5, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> First time I smoked was White Widow... yea I am far from getting my Social Security checks!  The following site now sells some REAL vintage strains, but they have been crossed with White Widow.
> 
> http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html
> 
> Look in the bottom 3rd.



"Blue Star". "Black Queen", "Electric fruitpunch">>>???  :holysheep:  "NOT" vintage.. IMO

Sounds like godtea's "timeline" is close to mine. The early/mid 70's was my intro' to _"Ghani"_.. the first sensimmillia that I encountered. 
  Evidence has been presented, that establishes cannabis as a "cultivated" crop in China and Asia in the 2nd century A.D. More evidence has been discovered, that supports it's cultivation as both a food/grain crop and for fiber, in "Neolithic" times (12,000 B.C.) in eastern Asia.
   "I" believe that once man began trekking around the world, the seeds from these areas, were then spread around the globe. From there, "Landrace" strains/genetics originated, by carefull _selective_ breeding for the properties/characteristics/traits, for which they desired the plants use, along with the environmental conditioning over several generations. 
  From those Landraces, more "selective" breeding, has lead us to the "Hybrid" strains we have today, adapted to grow in just about any environment in the world, including indoors, under artificial lights. 
   that's my nickle..

heres some reading ..Cannabis and Culture by Vera Rubin

Marrijuana, the First 12,000 Years by Ernest Abel


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 5, 2008)

1971 in S.Calif,

   We were getting the Acapulco Gold, some Thai here and there, and what everyone called red haired ses. Michoacan was like the standard desert after a good meal, and some bud from the Islands was to kill for. We were impressed with the words I think. Most was coming across the border, and easily obtained.

  There was an abundance of private grows going in a lot of backyards, cause there weren't pigs in the sky looking for plants, LOL they were all up in Berkley, or out near Watts. The L.A. basin was a good market at the time, cause everybody closer to the border got everything coming across.
1973 for me saw lots of great hash, and oils. There were other things to fry on, but thats not for here.

 1973 also saw my friends starting to seriously grow, but never ran across a head growing hydro.

1976 up in N. Calif was a magical, mystical time and area for chasing the ladies, and always finding someone who had a bowl of some smoke that just put you out.
AHHHHH, that's what we mean by, "back in the day". I miss it, and the people. 

You would hear words like, "Got a couple of three finger lids for ya."
60s and 70s also produced some great black light posters, strobe lights were in,  and head shops everywhere had more goodies than most of you will ever see in one place, at least for now.

ps. If you find a site that sells the original strains tell us please.
Here is what I remember; Moroccan, Panama Red/Gold, Columbian, Ganja, Hawaiin, Maui Wowie, Kona Electric, Primo, sinsemilla, Thai stick, Mugambo, HomeGrown.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

